

TechCrunch on Al Gore's right to invest... - jpwagner
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/26/al-gore-defends-his-right-to-invest-in-green-congresswoman-you-dont-know-me/

======
jpwagner
Communication breakdown...

This congresswoman should've asked: "Are you completely unbiased on this
subject?"

Instead she asked about his personal profit (too open-ended.) An experienced
politician can get out of that one.

The last sentence sums up the gross misinterpretation that Gore set out to
imply. How does one develop instincts like that?

